# Type A5 vs Av



## denhil3 (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanna buy one of those two. Can u guy tell me some advantages and disadvantages about A5 and Av! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 10, 2010)

I think AV and A5 are the same cubes..

Or have I missed some new cubes?


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, V = 5 in roman numerals.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 10, 2010)

some people say there are still a little diffrence between those two cubes can u guys tell me more!


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2010)

There isn't.
They aren't two cubes, it's just two names.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 10, 2010)

lmao, they are the same cubes, one is just roman numerals as stated above..


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help! I hadn't searched much before i made a new thread. My bad!

So wat do u think about C4U speed cube and av. I am now using a rubik's storebought i need to change soon


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 10, 2010)

denhil3 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help! I hadn't searched much before i made a new thread. My bad!
> 
> So wat do u think about C4U speed cube and av. I am now using a rubik's storebought i need to change soon



If you had to choose from one of them, you should definitely get the A5. But, you can just get both if you have enough money.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 10, 2010)

or get A V and F ll


----------



## Hiero (Jun 10, 2010)

The AV is much better than the A5. It's got a Roman Numeral in it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 10, 2010)

C4U speedcube locks up like crazy. Get an AV and a GhostHand II


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 10, 2010)

I think most people would agree that the AV and FII are the "most suggested" cubes by people on the forums. I also think they are fairly different cubes if youre trying to figure out what you like best. I would get an AV and FII, but everybody has a different opinion


----------



## Erdos (Jun 10, 2010)

For a moment I thought he was trolling.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 10, 2010)

AV and F-II.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

unlike most people, i don't like the f-ii that much. Haiyan memory, taiyan and a-2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> unlike most people, i don't like the f-ii that much. Haiyan memory, taiyan and a-2



...what about the Memory, Dayan, and A-II?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

i recommend them.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends on if you like crispy, smooth, bubbly, etc.
Does your cube need to cut corners?
If it does, at the expense of speed, lockups, or pops?
there is no perfect cube, unfortunately. But that brings diversity to the cubing world


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> C4U speedcube locks up like crazy. Get an AV and an F-II




Fixed.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > unlike most people, i don't like the f-ii that much. Haiyan memory, taiyan and a-2
> ...



have to say i giggled at that one


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm meaning, what are you saying about the Memory, Dayan, and A-II cubes? You didn't really finish your sentence...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 11, 2010)

He was recommending them, i think. Those cubes all seem to have characteristics similar to AV


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

I recommend the memory, dayan and the a-ii. They all have their pros and cons. 

Memory
Pros : Fast, Cuts 45 degrees, backward corner cutting no popping 
cons : not fastest cube, can break down after a long time of use

Dayan : 
Pros: Really fast, 40 degrees corner cutting, no popping
Cons : rough, noisy

A-II:
Pros : corner cutting 45 degrees, cool feel to the cube
cons : noisy, a bit rough, may not like the feeling of the cube, pops alot


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> A-II:
> Pros : corner cutting 45 degrees, cool feel to the cube
> cons : noisy, a bit rough, may not like the feeling of the cube, pops alot



45 degrees! Mine only cuts around 30-35. But mine doesn't pop a lot either. AII is awesome.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help. I may choose av for now. So does C4u pop much.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh, by the way can anyone help me with the F2. It pops too much i dont know how to fix it!


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2010)

Stop posting twice in a row, there is an edit button.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 11, 2010)

denhil3 said:


> oh, by the way can anyone help me with the F2. It pops too much i dont know how to fix it!



Light and accurate turning.

Or you can just use skill.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm meaning, what are you saying about the Memory, Dayan, and A-II cubes? You didn't really finish your sentence...



You mean Da*Y*an?



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> denhil3 said:
> 
> 
> > oh, by the way can anyone help me with the F2. It pops too much i dont know how to fix it!
> ...



Bringin it back, aww yeah.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 11, 2010)

Con about DaYan (from my experience): the core strips after a few weeks. It's a pain. Honestly, I don't really like my DaYan (it's okay, but just that).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> You mean Da*Y*an?



I guess so. I call PopBuying, well, PopBuying, but Haiyan and Dayan I only capitalize the first letter. Oh well...



AvidCuber said:


> Con about DaYan (from my experience): the core strips after a few weeks. It's a pain. Honestly, I don't really like my DaYan (it's okay, but just that).



I'm so glad I have an extre C4U core stored away.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 11, 2010)

haha Title made me lmfao


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Con about DaYan (from my experience): the core strips after a few weeks. It's a pain. Honestly, I don't really like my DaYan (it's okay, but just that).
> ...


yeah it works really good


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Lol, V = 5 in roman numerals.


I dont really this two are the same now. 
http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167
You guy should really check it out. That haiyan memory looks like a5!


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2010)

It's the same, but the inside of the corners are rounded.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry mini, nobody got your joke lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 15, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> sorry mini, nobody got your joke lol



...

What joke?


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > unlike most people, i don't like the f-ii that much. Haiyan memory, taiyan and a-2
> ...



uh... at least... i thought this was a joke lol


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Roman Numerals.


----------

